# Chesapeake bay retriever



## serama04 (Nov 6, 2013)

We just got our new chessie pup this week! Is there anyone on here 
that is a chessie owner?







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

Best dog I ever had. Not for everyone. I moved in town and chose not to get another after he passed. I thought It was not fair for a big dog like that to be confined so much. I went the whole other way and got a pug, the laziest and funnest dog. I miss my boy though.


----------

